# Wood clamps?



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thinking about getting some wood clamps, the one hand operation kind. Are these the ones most people brag about? Shop IRWIN 4-Piece Mini Clamp Set at Lowes.com
TIA
Bob


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tvman44 said:


> Thinking about getting some wood clamps, the one hand operation kind. Are these the ones most people brag about? Shop IRWIN 4-Piece Mini Clamp Set at Lowes.com
> TIA
> Bob


yes they are...
but...
those minis are fragile.. start at the 6" size...


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you.
I had in mind to get a couple of 6" and maybe a couple of 12" for starters. That will probably be all I ever will need. If I need more clamping force I can always add a couple of "F" or "C" clamps for more pressure, just want to hold something temporarily while one hand is holding the pieces and clamp with the other.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tvman44 said:


> Thank you.
> I had in mind to get a couple of 6" and maybe a couple of 12" for starters. That will probably be all I ever will need. If I need more clamping force I can always add a couple of "F" or "C" clamps for more pressure, just want to hold something temporarily while one hand is holding the pieces and clamp with the other.


you will never have enough clamps... ever...

this 1 of 3 racks...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a pair of the 12 inch Irwins. They get used to hold stuff, not for glue/clamping operations.

When I say hold stuff, I mean hold the work piece on the table while I cut it with a jig saw, or circular saw...stuff like that.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Stick, you must be a clamp-o-holic. :no:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tvman44 said:


> Stick, you must be a clamp-o-holic. :no:


not a chance...
one type of clamp doesn't cover all bases...
some projects require only a few clamps while others need more than a lot...

FWIW... I use to have a lot of those mini clamps.. every one of them became a project causality...
and the Quick clamps pictured are stacked L to R 10 deep...

there are, shall we say, a "few" pipe clamps in the overhead rack...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> you will never have enough clamps... ever...
> 
> this 1 of 3 racks...


Whats that thing hanging on the ceiling with a jacobs chuck in it?

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Whats that thing hanging on the ceiling with a jacobs chuck in it?
> 
> Herb


dead fall..
I take others touching my tools very seriously...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*" That will probably be all I ever will need."*


Bwahaaahaaaha.... *rolling on floor in paroxysms of laughter*
Sorry Bob, that was rude of me... 
Every time I go to Summit Tools I end up buying more; I see no end in sight.
I've just started using the one handed jobbies, as opposed to the traditional F clamps, and I must say I really like using them. Having said that, I can really reef down on the old F type but I dare not try that with the one-handed ones.
Short story; won't be getting rid of the originals anytime soon.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> *" That will probably be all I ever will need."*
> 
> 
> Bwahaaahaaaha.... *rolling on floor in paroxysms of laughter*
> ...


+1.........LOL

"You can tell a true newbie by the number of clamps he thinks he will need"...just kidding.


----------



## PawPawRay (Apr 5, 2009)

I.ve gotten a 4 pack set each yr for the last 4 Christmas. None have broken as apposed to almost every one I have gotten from Harbor Freight


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Clamps, clamps and more clamps...never enough of the right size. "You can never have enough clamps"!

I even have clamps packed away, brand new, waiting to be used. If I only had more wall space! Bessey's, Jorgenson's, Irwins, Harbor Freight, ... pipe, "F" style, quick clamps, "C" clamps, spring clamps, ... clamps, clamps and more clamps.

Anyone know if any of the big boxes are having any clamp sales?

Bill


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Saw a set of 4 Bessy heavy duty F clamps blister packed at HD the other day. Very inexpensive too. Don't know if they are still on sale, but they were only a bit more expensive the the HF clamps of equal size. Difference was the shafts on the Bessys were very thick. I have given up on most plastic clamps, but have a couple that look like scissors that are handy for holding things together during dry fits and assembly, just don't apply much pressure or they break.


----------



## phillipsted (Sep 26, 2014)

A friend recently told me about these UC900 aluminum bar clamps from Dubuque Universal Clamp Co out of Iowa. I bought a few and have been really pleased with the quality and the price. They are strong and lightweight and made in USA. Good stuff.

TedP

Aluminum Bar Clamps


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I read years ago that the most common cause of joint failure is over clamping. You starve the joint for glue by squeezing most of it out. With that in mind, the one handed clamps are really all you need for most clamping jobs and just snugged up, not as hard as you can possibly squeeze the handles at that. I think Irwin might have been the original maker of this type and may still be the best quality.

Stick and I might have to start counting clamps. I might have as many as he does. You can't have too many. My favorites are some German made F clamps that Lee Valley used to sell in a 4". You could buy them in boxes of 10. Wish I'd bought more while they still carried them.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

phillipsted said:


> A friend recently told me about these UC900 aluminum bar clamps from Universal Clamp Co (UniClamp) out of Iowa. I bought a few and have been really pleased with the quality and the price. They are strong and lightweight. Good stuff.
> 
> TedP
> 
> Aluminum Bar Clamps


I like these clamps too. They are cheap for the length they come in and they will apply more than enough pressure. If you get them set to close to the right length before you use them they are light enough that you can easily manage them with one hand, something you can't do with other 4' or 5' long clamps.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have always felt that too much clamp pressure was not good because of too much squeeze out leaving too little glue, but had no proof. ☺


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just to clarify my earlier comment about "reefing down" on clamps. I wasn't talking about glue-ups. I was thinking in terms of making _really_ sure something doesn't move, like a 12' 2 x 12 that you're trying to bolt to a set of posts. Plastic clamps would not be my first choice...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Just to clarify my earlier comment about "reefing down" on clamps. I wasn't talking about glue-ups. I was thinking in terms of making _really_ sure something doesn't move, like a 12' 2 x 12 that you're trying to bolt to a set of posts. Plastic clamps would not be my first choice...


more than once I've needed extra "reef" w/ the Irwin Quick Clamps... 
squeezing the handle and tapping the free end of the clamp to the closed position gave me what was needed...
the all metal ratchet and heavier beam let me get away with this.. try that with the plastic parted mechanisms and wimpy bar like on the HF clamps....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I like these clamps too. They are cheap for the length they come in and they will apply more than enough pressure. If you get them set to close to the right length before you use them they are light enough that you can easily manage them with one hand, something you can't do with other 4' or 5' long clamps.


+1, but don't see them for sale at Carbatec any more...


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Well today I bought a 4 pack of Irwin Quick Grip clamps (2* 6" and 2* 12") at Lowes using a gift card from our oldest son that he gave me for Christmas. Then I ordered 4 of the 6" heavier Irwin Quick Grip clamps from Rockler that were on sale and free shipping. That should hold me for a while. Still not in a class with stick.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Well done, That Man!" 
I love helping folks spend money...


----------



## mikelley (Aug 2, 2012)

*Turn*



Herb Stoops said:


> Whats that thing hanging on the ceiling with a jacobs chuck in it?
> 
> Herb[/QUOT]
> 
> Turn view 90 degrees counterclockwise. BTW it's a dp.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mikelley said:


> Herb Stoops said:
> 
> 
> > Whats that thing hanging on the ceiling with a jacobs chuck in it?
> ...


----------

